# $17 score - Chisel, Gouge, and Awl.



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Well i snuck out this mornin to a local flea market on the hunt for a #71 router plane. Struck out on planes but did come home with some real goodies. I was looking over a 3/4" tanged gouge, and while gently caressing and inspecting the gouge the booth attendent chimes in.

"You into wood working huh" 
"yea, im into cleaning up old tools as well" 
"Thats a good maker on that gouge" 
"Dont know nothin about it but its right up my alley" 
"I'm pricing Witherby chisel right now, ya interested" 
"Yea, let me check it out, ive got one that was grandfathers and i love it" 
"Here, we cant do $5 on it, save me from cleaning it"

Walked outta the place with a 3/4" Witherby Socket chisel (firmer i believe, correct me if im wrong), a WM Greaves & Sons 3/4" socket gouge, and a Stanley SW Hurwood scratch awl. $17. Great succes.





































Chisel will need a new handle without a doubt. Maybe i can twirl one on the drill press?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

congrat´s with the score 

looking forward to see them refurbed

Dennis


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank Dennis .. from what ive gathered the WM Greaves $ Son is English made, ending some time in the 1860's, which is a very rough search so far, totally unproven claims.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

you without swett fool me there I don´t know much about dating tools 
and who made them when and where … but as a toolfreak myself I think 
I´ll catch a hint or two here and there … the worst part for me is to remmember it …. LOL

try to send a pm to Andy to look at it ( http://lumberjocks.com/Brit )
maybee he knows something about chisels too beside saws and braces made in England

Dennis


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Good idea .. ill give ole Brit a bump and see what kinda info hes got.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Nice additions. I've. Made up my mind my next chisels will be a nice new shiny set.


----------



## barecycles (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice tool pick up there. I struck out as well on my weekend search for hand tools. But I did come home with a pair of pipe clamps…you can never have too many, right?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I can totally understand that Don. Somethin to be said fir a shiny complete set of chisels.

Barecycles - never enough clampage.


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

Any interest in getting rid of the SW awl? If you didn't already know, I have full on Stanley sweetheart-idis (yeah, I know that's not a word) I'm sure I could probably find one on the bay, but just thought I'd ask

Agreed that there is no such thing as too many clamps


----------



## shopdog (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a bunch of old Witherby chisels that I brought back to life…love them.
Good score.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

NIce finds. Last time i went I picked up a plane off the floor. My finger hit some broken glass. Little cut. I asked for the bloody finger discount. Lady said she would but that was only a scratch. No discount. Oh well, its fun to look.

Drill press turning, make some kind of tailstock. Old skate bearing with center…ect.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Lukie - I dunno about givin it up yet but ill certainly think about it. Its a handsome little awl.

Shopdog - I think they have some of the best vintage steel. Hold an edge like no ones business.

Dan - Lol, punked by an old lady. I would squeezed it and squirted blood all over … how ya like them apples? I also havent forgot about your stairs, i was envisioning square ballusters and not round ones. Seems like theres a lot of plugs in it, meaning lots of finish nails. Might have to nip em off flush with the hand rail.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

i did something similar with a drill press. All it really did was make me swear and want a lath. It may work for one or 2, but its not a lath replacement.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I hear what your sayin Don, theres a midi lathe on my wish list for these simple little items. There's a guy out ther willing to turn one for me so im outta the woods for the time being


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Nice score!


----------

